# The Big Green Egg Table



## CLKELLEY78 (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone have a Big Green Egg that they built a custom table for and can share a picture? I got the XL Egg back on X-Mas and have yet to use it because I don't have an idea for a table yet.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

I know its kindda hipster but you can get on pinterest and find tons of ideas on there, some with actual plans.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am building mine in to my countertop in my outdoor kitchen. The thread is a few below this one. I am still waiting on granite but you can see the base I built. You just need a 1" air gap around the cooker and on mine, the height from the base where it sits to the counter top will be 11.5". I have the Primo so you will want to verify the height on yours. You do this by opening the lid and measuring from the bottom of the unit to the lowest point of the hinge.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Here is the site to check on green egg table.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/TableGallery/tables.htm?I23


----------



## ShalloWateReds (May 27, 2009)

mas360 said:


> Here is the site to check on green egg table.
> 
> http://www.nakedwhiz.com/TableGallery/tables.htm?I23


Wow. If you can't find some good ideas on those 29 pages, you aren't trying! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Built this table for my son-in-law. It sits on a piece of ceramic tile.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

https://www.google.com/search?q=big...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMItfyJ2vH6xgIVhDOICh1zRAi4


----------

